# [genkernel]demande d'explication

## bdouxx

J'ai installé ma gentoo il y a maintenant plus d'un an en suivant plus ou moins les trucs par défaut, mais je n'ai jamais compris(ni vraiment cherché a comprendre) comment configurer un temps soit peu genkernel...

D'apres le menu:

```

 Arrow keys navigate the menu. 

<Enter> selects submenus --->.  Highlighted letters are hotkeys.  

Pressing <Y> includes, <N> excludes, <M> modularizes features.  

Press <Esc><Esc> to exit, <?> for Help, </> for Search. 

 Legend: [*] built-in  [ ] excluded   <M> module  < > module capable  
```

quel est la difference entre [*] built-in  et <M> module 

par exemple pour FUSE (Filesystem in Userspace) support j'ai le choix entre les 2... Dans quel cas faut il utiliser l'un et dans quel cas utiliser l'autre?

pour l'instant  chaque fois que j'ai voulu rajouter quelque chose j'ai choisi l'etoile, c'est grave docteur?

Si je coche trop de truc, ca va changer quoi a par avoir des trucs inutiles? y a t'il des options non compatibilités entre les options?

par exemple je vois que j'ai:

```
<M>     KVM for Intel processors support 

<M>     KVM for AMD processors support 
```

a priori avoir les 2 de coché est inutile, non?

merci

----------

## Picani

EDIT : supprimer, erreurLast edited by Picani on Tue Jul 20, 2010 9:58 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Picani

Tout d'abord, lorsque tu dis "configurer genkernel", tu parles de faire

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig

```

 ? Parce que pour configurer le kernel (noyau), c'est ça qu'il faut faire.

Ensuite, le configurer te permet d'avoir un noyau correspondant uniquement à ce dont tu as besoin, donc plus rapide et moins gros, et d'être très fier(e) de toi.

Et oui, coche uniquement les support dont tu as besoin, donc intel-kvm si t'as un intel, et amd-kvm si t'as un amd.

Et enfin, les modules ne sont chargés que lorsque qu'ils sont nécessaires, et déchargés lorsqu'ils ne le sont plus. Donc gain de mémoire, mais s'ils sont obligatoires pour le boot (ex : le FS de ta partition /, ou le controleur de ton disque dur qui la contient), ils doivent être en dur (le *, pas le M).

J'espère avoir été clair, mais si c'est pas le cas, redemande.

----------

## xaviermiller

Avec Genkernel, mets le maximum en module, car même ce qui est nécessaire sera chargé par l'initrd généré par genkernel. Ainsi, tu auras un kernel très modulaire

Une excellente référence (en anglais) : http://www.kernel-seeds.org/

----------

